# Homepage?



## Smurfan

Ciao!

Si dice homepage in italiano o c'è un'altra termine?

Grazie


----------



## tie-break

Si dice pagina iniziale, comunque penso che homepage sia entrato nel linguaggio corrente e quindi compreso da tutti senza problema.


----------



## valy822

Concordo...ormai sentirai quasi tutti dire homepage.



> Si dice homepage in italiano o c'è un altro termine?


----------



## Smurfan

Grazie per le vostre risposte! Come si pronuncia?


----------



## valy822

Smurfan said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte! Come si pronuncia?


 
Come lo pronunci in inglese!


----------



## irene.acler

Io ho sempre sentito dire "homepage" effettivamente.


----------



## gabrigabri

Si potrebbe anche dire Pagina principale, o prima pagina.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si pronuncia come in inglese, ompeig.


----------



## ElaineG

infinite sadness said:


> Si pronuncia come in inglese, ompeig.


 
Ora stiamo andando nella direzione IE , ma la pronuncia inglese è *h*ompeig, con un'acca vocalizzata.


----------



## Verboso

Allora meglio dire: in italiano si pronuncia coi fonemi dell'italiano che più assomigliano quelli dell'inglese


----------



## claudine2006

ElaineG said:


> Ora stiamo andando nella direzione IE , ma la pronuncia inglese è *h*ompeig, con un'acca vocalizzata.


 


Verboso said:


> Allora meglio dire: in italiano si pronuncia coi fonemi dell'italiano che più assomigliano quelli dell'inglese


Esatto, quindi l'acca si sentirà poco (o niente), a meno che l'italiano in questione non abbia studiato inglese.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Ehi, da quel che ne so homepage puo' indicare sia la pagina iniziale (di un grosso sito) che una pagina personale (se uno ha un sito composto da una pagina o poco piu'...).
"Hai visitato la mia home-page?"
"Hai visitato la mia pagina personale?"



> Ora stiamo andando nella direzione IE


Presumo che tu non stia parlando di Internet Explorer, quindi che significa?


----------



## claudine2006

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Presumo che tu non stia parlando di Internet Explorer, quindi che significa?


Si riferisce al forum Italian- English.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

claudine2006 said:


> Si riferisce al forum Italian- English.


Denghiu


----------



## claudine2006

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Ehi, da quel che ne so homepage puo' indicare sia la pagina iniziale (di un grosso sito) che una pagina personale (se uno ha un sito composto da una pagina o poco piu'...).
> "Hai visitato la mia homepage?"
> "Hai visitato la mia pagina personale?"


Forse in questo caso io uso di più "pagina personale", mentre riservo il termine _homepage_ alla pagina iniziale di un sito più "ufficiale".


----------



## Cosol

Per _pagina personale_ ho usato sento a volte semplicemente _sito_ o se lo è _blog_.
_Homepage_ non mi sembra frequente, ma naturalmente non è neanche aulico.


----------



## claudine2006

Cosol said:


> Per _pagina personale_ ho usato o sentito a volte semplicemente _sito_ o se lo è _blog_.
> _Homepage_ non mi sembra frequente, ma naturalmente non è neanche aulico.


Giusto, si usa anche l'espressione "il mio sito", e oggigiorno vanno più di moda i blog.


----------

